

Finally, Elastic Computing That You Don’t Have To Share - AndrewRH
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/finally-elastic-computing-that-you-dont-have-to-share/

======
jburwell
While a cool option, they make it sound offering bare metal compute is new.
SoftLayer was built on this model ...

